# To all those with an ACAVALLO SEAT SAVER....



## Perfect_Pirouette (1 July 2013)

....HELP!

Bought one of these last week and it's very comfy and fab for me in the walk and especially the canter as it gets me sitting a lot deeper.

HOWEVER- I can't see how people can do rising trot with them? It sticks me down and 'blocks' me a bit from rising so that everytime I rise, I have to wiggle my hips to unstick myself. This is causing me to be wobbling all over the shop in trot.

Has anyone else had this? Are you only meant to do sitting trot in them or something? Or am I wearing jods of the wrong type of material? Not sure whether legging type, thin material would be better?

It's really annoying and is inhibiting my riding a bit if I'm honest. Not what I want after having spent nearly £50!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 July 2013)

You know I am considering getting one and the thought did cross my mind as to whether it would make you stick when trying to rise in trot. I have 2 youngsters and I want one for the initial spooky moments. I shall be watching this with interest.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (1 July 2013)

Sorry again not much help but I have been looking at getting one so will be interested in the replies. Incidentally I have some VERY sticky bum jods that pull themselves down as I rose in trot. Not what you want while hacking down busy roads!!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (1 July 2013)

They are fab for extra security in the saddle so well worth the money there. It is just the trot. Fine if you're sitting but I'm trying to get mine to strengthen up over his back at the moment and until he is a little stronger want to really stay off his back.


----------



## BlairandAzria (1 July 2013)

I have one and if i wear proper jods or full seat breeches I feel totally stuck in. I've got several pairs of kerrits breeches with knee patches rather than a full seat, and I don't stick at all to the seat when I wear them.

It's also lost a bit of stickiness over the last 6 months.  Try riding in a normal pair of leggings and see if you can feel a difference!


----------



## BlairandAzria (1 July 2013)

Can't edit on my phone, but just wanted to confirm that the kerrits are more soft stretchy leggingy type material rather than normal breeches which are a bit stiffer and thicker IYSWIM


----------



## HaffiesRock (1 July 2013)

I have the gel in version so don't have the stickiness issue. I personally wouldn't like the idea of being stuck in the saddle.

Can recommend the gel in version though, soft and gives you a deep seat without stickiness.


----------



## YardGeek (1 July 2013)

I love mine, and yes it does "stick" you in, but I find that if you try to rise the trot not by pushing yourself upwards, but by trying to move your pelvis forward, it is not a problem. 
Also if you are used to rising far out of the seat you should try to think about only rising a couple of inches instead to make the movement more subtle. 

I only ride in full-seat breeches and have found that I was more restricted by wearing normal 'smooth' breeches. Not sure why but it defiantly made it harder to rise.

All I can say is persevere and try and make the rising smaller rather than struggle against the stick-ability of the gel


----------



## Pongwiffy (1 July 2013)

I have one and have never had this problem at all!

I don't wear sticky bum jods though


----------



## Jojoeena (1 July 2013)

I've just got one for my newly backed youngster, loving the extra security it gives, I have not worn full seat Jods with it yet, just some light cheapo stretchy ones and not had much of a problem, perhaps try different jods and see how you get on !


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (1 July 2013)

Lol, thanks guys. Will try wearing some leggings or something tomorrow and see if that makes a difference.

My jods aren't sticky bum but they are quite thick, heavy, corse material and think something thinner and more 'silky' if you like might be better!

Yes, yesterday in the end I was resorting to tiny rises and thrusting my hips forward, which in itself isn't too bad but I was _still_ getting stuck.

Will let you know how thinner jods/leggings go lol!


----------



## dotty1 (1 July 2013)

I have one and love it and have never had a problem sticking to it!!!!....but I do tend to ride in jeans or jean type jods.


----------



## irishdraft (1 July 2013)

A friend has sent her horse to exercise for a couple of weeks and his saddle came with one of these on. I definately could not get on with it, it seemed to be holding on to my breeches to the extent i was finding it difficult to rise but i was also wearing full seat fairly thick breeches, so have now taken it off !


----------



## WandaMare (1 July 2013)

I have one and I haven't had any problems rising in trot....I wear full seat jods or sometimes leggings. maybe body shape makes a difference.

My mare bronked last week in the school because of the wind  and I could feel the sticky surface holding me safely in the saddle but i found I had to push my seat downwards quite strongly for it grip properly, worked well though and without it I would have definitely come off.


----------



## Django Pony (1 July 2013)

I have one and don't have a problem rising at all. I was a bit concerned that I would when I first tried it, but I've not had an issue. I tend to wear just normal (95% cotton 5% elastine) jods such as Saxon Warm Ups.


----------



## slumdog (1 July 2013)

I love mine and haven't had any problems rising but I also ride in jeans lol


----------



## LynH (1 July 2013)

I have one and always ride in full seat beeches and haven't had any problems with rising trot. I find it helps me when my horse is spooking and I find it so comfortable but have no problems with it being too sticky.

I wear Jeffries Competitiion breeches, Premier Equine full seat breeches and Pikeur Lugana and all are fine. I'm going to buy another geo out as I like it so much I'm always changing it from one saddle to another.


----------



## 9tails (1 July 2013)

If it's anything like that tacky stuff you spray on the saddle it's not for me.  My horse is a gelderlander and I get THROWN out of the saddle in trot!  When I tried the tacky stuff I was practically doing a moonie at every step.


----------



## Boysy (1 July 2013)

PMSL 9tails, i know the exact stuff you mean, bought it myself and had an identical experience to yours, luckily i only tried it out at home schooling and then spent the evening scrubbing it back off my saddle, can imagine the looks i would have got going the road - LOL!


----------



## Impu1sion (1 July 2013)

I have Euro Star or Pikeur full seat jods, and I never have this problem with mine!  Cant say I ever remember having this problem


----------



## starryeyed (1 July 2013)

I have the sticky acavello seat saver and haven't ever had issues rising in it (and I do a lot of trot!) - however I have _always_ used it when riding in kerrits which are very thin, stretchy material. Definitely give leggings / something similar a go & let us know how you get on x


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (2 July 2013)

I see a lots of people are using these for spooky moments or backing youngsters? Would you recommend them for this? 
My 3yo is starting to throw his toys out of the pram occasionally when asked to go forward only occassionally just wondering if this might help me with more security??


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (4 July 2013)

SO- Rode in leggings last night and it was much better.

Obviously only certain materials are good for riding in these if you do rising trot 

Best invest in a new pair of competition breeches!


----------



## TarrSteps (4 July 2013)

I ride in LynH's and quite like it, even though I'm really not a seat saver fan. It would definitely give you a bit more purchase on a horse that's being silly, although I do find it limits my ability to move quickly in the saddle so you'd have to gauge your preference.


----------



## Sags_Deer (4 July 2013)

I'm noting this with interest as I've just got one


----------



## Daytona (4 July 2013)

Mine pulled my jods off exposing my large behind complete with bright red g-string to some poor unsuspecting souls 

Don't worry it soon dampens down with the fluff off your jods sticking to it hence it loses its stickiness. Give it a month or two.


----------



## shellonabeach (8 July 2013)

Had to post as I used mine for the first time this weekend.  I ride in jeans and did stick to a bit on the way down when I got off but rising trot no problem.

It did however stop me from falling off last night, horse dived to the right, I went left and I felt it grip my right leg as I started to slip over to the left.  Really pleased with it and worth every penny not to have bitten the dust on the road last night!


----------



## Doublethyme (8 July 2013)

I've just invested in one after taking an unscheduled dive into a fence off my green 5 year old Hanoverian.  I have backed her myself last year and rebacked this year all fine, hacking out alone and in company, but was schooling when I was tired, neither of us concentrating, she did a sharp left spook which I should have been on top off, wasn't so I went right at speed into school fence....ouch!  Split lip, stitches and a dented ego and slightly fragile confidence later...

I love and trust the horse, she is mostly angelic for her breeding and age, but still I'm only human and not so young anymore, so decided to try the seat saver.

My first few rides back on her I hadn't got it yet and whilst I coped and did get on with it, I felt vunerable and tense and that translated to my normally bold girl a bit.

Seat saver arrived at weekend, I chucked it on and went out for our longest solo hack yet and loved every minute of it. The minute I sat in the saddle, I just felt more secure, which instantly made relax back to how I normally am and no surprise my mare was back to her normal gorgeous confident self.

I didn't have any problem trotting and got off and on at two lots of nasty gates no problem.

For just under £50 this has helped my confidence get back to how it was, which is priceless.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (9 July 2013)

Good to read other people are loving them!! 

I do think you have to wear certain type material legwear for a while otherwise you will find it a pain to rise BUT, hopefully after a couple of months it'll lose some stickiness anyway so that wouldn't be a problem so much.

It is mega comfy and I feel SO, SO much more secure in the canter and will do out hacking too!


----------



## KVH (9 July 2013)

What are the differences between the 'gel in' seat savers, and the 'gel out' savers?


----------



## dotty1 (9 July 2013)

Gel out is the sticky one, I would presume gel in is just comfy not sticky!!!

Wouldn't be with out my gel out one,


----------



## bellatrix (9 July 2013)

KVH said:



			What are the differences between the 'gel in' seat savers, and the 'gel out' savers?
		
Click to expand...


The ' gel in' is  covered with dri lex which is a breathable mesh, it is isnt sticky.  'Gel out' is very sticky and grippy.


----------



## spacefaer (9 July 2013)

My event horse's owner has one and o tend not to bother to take it off her when I ride. It's definitely sticky but I haven't found massive problems with it - maybe it depends on the style of your "rise" and your horse's trot? 

My only observation to those who ride in jeans or similar - I ride all autumn/winter/spring in jeans and long chaps and the fabric of the seat saver has rubbed and bobbled where the chaps and jeans join the edge of the seat.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 July 2013)

Ludoctro said:



			Mine pulled my jods off exposing my large behind complete with bright red g-string to some poor unsuspecting souls 

QUOTE]

OMG!!! Nooooo!! How embarrassing/mortifying. Oh poor you 

Click to expand...


----------



## mushroom (9 July 2013)

Pongwiffy said:



			I have one and have never had this problem at all!

I don't wear sticky bum jods though
		
Click to expand...

I wear sticky bums and have never had a problem.  Love mine!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (9 July 2013)

It has a lot to answer for re embarassment!!!

I have been wearing leggings to ride in for the past week as I can actually rise with it in them. Last night, had been at the yard about an hour, mucked out etc and was just tacking up when YO came past and said 'XXXXX (me) I'm just going to tell you this now...' I was like 'What?'   'Your leggings are actually see through, you can see everything.....'

Nice.


----------



## KVH (9 July 2013)

Thank you for clarifying Dotty1 and Bellatrix.


----------



## Doublethyme (9 July 2013)

I just wear normal jods or breeches, nothing fancy or expensive and haven't had an issue yet


----------



## MagicMelon (9 July 2013)

9tails said:



			If it's anything like that tacky stuff you spray on the saddle it's not for me.  My horse is a gelderlander and I get THROWN out of the saddle in trot!  When I tried the tacky stuff I was practically doing a moonie at every step.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, yeah I tried that spray stuff and had the same problem - just stuck your jods to the saddle, dont know why I thought it'd work! 

I've been thinking about getting the Gel Out one of these, although they're rather pricey (anyone know the cheapest place to get one?).  My main question though is - are they legal for BE (including the dressage) and BS??


----------



## Jojoeena (10 July 2013)

Not sure about BE but they are BD so hopefully  ...


----------



## MagicMelon (13 July 2013)

Darn, will have to make a new post asking this question then!  Dont do BD, cant do stressage


----------

